# Rear bumper removal how to?



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Greetings,
I need to remove the rear bumper on a friends NB. It doesn't matter to me if it's the whole piece with the rebar, or just the cover (as I have to paint the cover)...whatever is easier.
Any tips would be a huge help!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Rear bumper removal how to? (Sepp)*

bump... help a person out people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rear bumper removal how to? (vwbuggy)*

Thanks for the bump sister.


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Rear bumper removal how to? (Sepp)*

hey you might want to check http://www.newbeetle.org/forums/


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Rear bumper removal how to? (vwbuggy)*

it's like the front, you'll have to remove the entire rear clip (fenders/bumper).

--Start with removing fender liners for rear wheels and taillights.
--Undo all screws/bolts holding on fenders/bumper revealed under fender liners and exposed when trunk is open. There's also a few under the bumper and under the front side of the fenders.
--Eventually it will come off as an entire rear clip. Disconnect plugs for side markers/reverse lights.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rear bumper removal how to? (gt2437)*

Sweet!
Thanks to you both.
Great timing, as I'm looking to get this job started.


----------

